# battery problem



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi,

I use FreeBSD 9.1 x64.  I use a Sony Laptop. I have a problem with the indicator of the battery... It is empty and indicates -1.  Thanks.

```
$ sysctl hw.acpi.battery
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
```


```
$ apm
APM version: 1.2
APM Management: Disabled
AC Line status: on-line
Battery Status: charging
Remaining battery life: invalid value (0xffffffff)
Remaining battery time: unknown
Number of batteries: 1
Battery 0:
not present
```


```
$ acpiconf -i0
Design capacity:        62450 mWh
Last full capacity:     33870 mWh
Technology:             primary (non-rechargeable)
Design voltage:         127470 mV
Capacity (warn):        1000 mWh
Capacity (low):         1 mWh
Low/warn granularity:   100 mWh
Warn/full granularity:  100 mWh
Model number:
Serial number:
Type:                   LiOn
OEM info:               Sony Corp.
State:                  not present
Present voltage:        unknown
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 29, 2013)

Wouldn't the acpi_sony() module help?


----------



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 30, 2013)

I added this value in loader.conf. And I have the same problem.

Thanks*.*


----------

